# Some flower pics from my woods



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I enjoy Trout's photos from the woods so I thought I'd share a few of the wildflowers from my backyard. So here they are :

Three Trilium









Jack in the pulpit (one of my favorites)

















Mayapple bloom


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Are trillium at all endangered? If so this might be a way to get my neighbor to stop clearing all the woods behind her place that she doesn't own. There's tons of trillium in there for now anyway.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm not absolutely positive, but I'm pretty sure that they ARE ENDANGERED Steve.
If she doesn't own the property SHE HAS NO BUSINESS clearing it !!! If I were you, I'd get the DNR after her !! I do know for sure that it is ILLEGAL to even pick wildflowers. Let alone an endangered species like trilium.

My wife is a master gardener and my neighbor is a BIG TIME wildflower conservationist. I know that the only wildflowers that you are even allowed to buy are either nursery grown OR plants that have been "rescued" from developments. In fact, that is just what my neighbor does now and then. When there's a development going in, they get a bunch of volunteers together and go in and "rescue" as many of the wildflowers that they can.

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE try to get her to stop !!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Steve,

Trilium ARE endangered AND protected by law.

Here's a link with some info :

http://www.msue.msu.edu/msue/imp/mod03/03900019.html


----------

